# Nikon d5100 Press Shutter Release Again When Going To Live View (w/ video of problem)



## lroggen (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey,

I recently purchased a used d5100. I have been using my camera for the past week or so and it has been working great. Yesterday I tried switching to live view, and it stopped working, giving me the "Error! Press Shutter Release Button". I can take pictures under regular circumstances using manual or auto focus but when I flick the shutter release button to go into live view, I see it quickly (barely visible but definitely there) go into live view with the grid and then display the error.

I can set the shutter to stay open for any set duration and I can lock the mirror up to clean the sensor. It only seems to be with the live view switch. I have attached a video of what it looks like to switch into live view without the lens.





The camera is no longer under warranty and I don't wan't to shell out $200+ if I don't have to. Would anybody have a clue what this could be or know of a way that I could fix this?


----------



## AceCo55 (Jul 4, 2013)

Take it backed to a trained technician.


----------



## KmH (Jul 4, 2013)

A shutter curtain is covering the image sensor when live view is enabled, which is why it is posting the error.

Sorry, but the camera needs to be repaired.
Since the warranty has expired, any Nikon authorized repair facility can do the repair.

Click on *Find Authorized Repair Stations* - http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Service-And-Support/Service-And-Repair.page

Which Greenville are you in?  SC, NC. TX, WI, IL?

*So. Photo NC*
527 N. Polk Street/PO Box 189
Pineville, NC 28134
Directions
Phone: 704-889-7040
Fax: 704-889-7042


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 4, 2013)

Right here's yer issue.








Time for a new shutter or a new camera.


----------



## KmH (Jul 4, 2013)

Good catch - a damaged shutter curtain . :thumbup:


----------

